# White fuzzy stuff - on dead fish & then algea wafer



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

It's mold, likely. Maybe you'll want to do a larger WC once a week.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I did a big wc today. Everyone still looking fine.

I was reading up on fish diseases & one site said red streaks were a sign of bacterial infection.

The oto that died did have redness on his stomach just before he died. Since his stomach was caved in after he died I thought maybe that might be it.

It's the fuzz that threw me. On a dead fish not so surprising - but on an algea wafer? And it looked like there was some on a piece of zucchini I put for them on the 2nd day.

I'll keep doing research & keep doing water changes.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The fuzz is fungus. Fungus lives on things that were once living. Dead fish, fallen food and so on. In most tanks there is not a lot of fungus, so you do not really notice it. But when they get a large source of food (dead fish) the fungus multiply. Then there was more food (from the fungus point of view) and a lot of fungus spores to take advantage of it. So the algae wafer grew fungus. 

Ditto the above: A good water change will reduce the fungus population in the tank, no need to treat with anything.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I just hope the oto didn't have an infecion!


----------

